# good place to buy wall mount



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

Just wondering if there is a good place to pick up a good swivel with the arm wall mount and not have to pay a arm and leg?? Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Check www.monoprice.com for one place to look.


----------



## tladle (Mar 3, 2007)

Try http://www.monoprice.com

I've purchased a few flat screen mounts and I have been happy and they're substantially cheaper and equal to better quality than what you can buy at Walmart, Best Buy, etc.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just bought mine from there and it is working great. Can't beat the prices either.

- Merg


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got my last two from Amazon. One was a thin flat non-moving mount for a 54" plasma. It was $17.

I also found a Sanus articulated extension wall mount for the same 54" plasma. Sanus retail was $499. Amazon had it for $219. I ended up not using it and sent it back. No fuss.


----------



## bliz (Jan 2, 2011)

i found cheap ones on Kijiji that are really holding up!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got my three at Best Buy. Elbow arm with an angle adjusting head.


----------

